
Real-Life Use Case for “Barracuda” InnoDB File Format - drm237
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2008/04/23/real-life-use-case-for-barracuda-innodb-file-format/
======
ojbyrne
That looks interesting, though the words "released by Oracle" might give one
pause.

